# Boot linux on USB drive



## Pitchblack1110 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, I was trying to boot linux from a usb jump drive. I followed a tutorial i found online, and It didn't seem to hard. But when I go into BIOS to try select it as the boot device, i cant find it. What am I doing wrong?

Any help is apreciated.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 17, 2008)

be sure that your flash drive is a bootable device.  and if so, make sure you make linux bootable.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 17, 2008)

it might just be that your bios doesn't support it, but it should anyway. 

make sure you go into the bios and make sure "boot other device" is enabled and try seeing if the usb is listed as an hdd.. as bootable flash drives are usually picked up as usb hdd's and check if your bios detects the flash drive.


----------



## Pitchblack1110 (Mar 18, 2008)

When I go into bios, I selected boot other device, but I dont see any thing about a USB. Does this mean my BIOS doesnt support booting from a USB device?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 18, 2008)

Most likely not. Try finding a BIOS update.


----------

